# Anyone Close in LaFayette, GA area?



## jday

I really enjoy the tips and stories I read here at Knitting Paradise and wondered if there are any yarn crafters from the LaFayette, GA area?


----------



## dpaw

I'm in the McDonough, GA area.


----------



## ccrafton

I'm in Dalton. We have a group that meets every other Saturday, please join us!


----------



## eggplantlady

I'm in Monticello but will be visiting Chris and Tom in Lafayette next weekend. Any chance that you know them - it is a small area!


----------



## nanaerma

Sorry, Im in Crawfordville, not sure where LaFayette is. I also enjoy this site its a life saver lol.


----------



## jday

I'm sorry but I don't know them. I have only lived here for seven years and worked for most of that time in Chattanooga so didn't have much time to socialize here.


----------



## jday

LaFayette is at the northern border of GA only 30 miles from Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## jday

I have only been to Dalton a couple of times with my husband for specific reasons so I don't know much about it. What type of place do you meet at?


----------



## jday

I see that you are 129 miles south of me. It is nice to meet someone from GA that has as much passion about this web site as I do.


----------



## jday

Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.


----------



## Preacher's Wife

I'm in Covington GA. 35-40 miles east of Atlanta.


----------



## jday

Nice to meet you Preacher's Wife. I believe Atlanta is about 90 miles from LaFayette so you are probably about 110 miles from me. I have really learned a lot from this web site and enjoy seeing the pictures of what yarn crafters have made.


----------



## Preacher's Wife

jday said:


> Nice to meet you Preacher's Wife. I believe Atlanta is about 90 miles from LaFayette so you are probably about 110 miles from me. I have really learned a lot from this web site and enjoy seeing the pictures of what yarn crafters have made.


This is a wonderful forum. I have learned so much since I am just starting to knit. I have crocheted for most of my life, but knit is very new to me. If you ever get stuck and don't know what to do, just ask about it on KP. I promise, you will get hundreds of answers!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

jday
I live off 75 in Cherokee Co. Ga. I am south of you. It would be nice for us all to meet in Chattanooga and you show us the knitting sites. I was there last week but didn't have time to shop hop for yarn.


----------



## jday

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> jday
> I live off 75 in Cherokee Co. Ga. I am south of you. It would be nice for us all to meet in Chattanooga and you show us the knitting sites. I was there last week but didn't have time to shop hop for yarn.


As far as I know there is a Jo Ann's and Michael's at the mall. I will check to see if there are any other shops there. I would love to meet other knitters.


----------



## Exiled Yankee

I am about 3 hrs. away near Athens. Is that any help?


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

Exiled Yankee
There is someone else here from Athens. I come to Watkinsville "Main Street Fibers" (I think)once a year for the "Atlanta Area Shop Hop". I asked my LYS owner when it would be this year and she said Sept. She was not sure of dates. Have you done the Shop Hop?


----------



## i m adele

How's Rising Fawn? If you climb over Lookout Mountain we are West of you the way the raven flies, crows are heading North to a colder area. Hope to meet you one day.
adele


----------



## knittingmeme

I live in Ringgold, Georgia. In addition to JoAnn and Michael's around Hamilton Place Mall in Chattanooga, there is also Hobby Lobby. There is a store being rebuilt in Ringgold (after the tornado) that had quilting supplies but also was supposed to have yarn. I never went inside to check it but intended to ... and then the tornado happened. They are rebuilding it in a very nice building (much nicer than the one they had) so I intend to check it out for sure when they reopen.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

Rising Fawn is 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Exiled Yankee

There is a wonderful knit shop about 3 hrs. from you in Watkinsville. Nothing but needles, notions, fabulous yarns and patterns, both individually and in books. If you visit, you will be hooked for life, I am sure!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher

knittingmeme
Let us know when the new shop opens. I would love to drive up and help them get re-established. We rode by on 75 about a week ago. WOW the the damage to just the trees along the expressway was awful. We did not have time to stop and see the town but hope to before the summer is over. Hope you and yours were spared.
Exiled Yankee
LOVE that shop. Feels like home and the people are so nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey all you Ga Peaches! I'm in Athens and the shope in Watkinsville (Mainstreet Fiber and Yarn) is my favorite LYS. It would be so much fun if we could all meet up somewhere. I notice a few of you are fairly near Athens. 
We also have in Athens a Michaels, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, and Hancock Fabrics.

Exiled Yankee I see you also love the Watkinsville Store. I could spend hours there either browsing, buying, or just knitting. By the way, my mom playfully referred to herself as a "damn yankee" because she moved south from PA and never moved back. LOL Her 2 sisters followed her when they retired too!

Gwen


----------



## Exiled Yankee

If you come from Mexico, you consider everyone in the U.S. a Yankee. If you are from South of the Mason-Dixon Line, you consider everyone from North of the Mason-Dixon Line a Yankee. If you are from East of the Great Wall of Vermont, only people from Vermont, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Maine, Massachusetts and North of Hartford, Connecticut a Yankee (South of Hartford is really one big bedroom community for New York City.

I love Main Street Yarns and Fibers. It is *the* place to sit, knit, talk (about knitting or crocheting, what else?) or just walk around and salivate!

Do we know each other?


----------



## ladybug59

I live in Chattanooga I get a lot of my yarn from the Walmart in Ft.Oglethorpe, Ga. I also go to Hobby lobby on Gunbarrel Rd by Hamilton Place Mall also Michael's and Joanne's on Gunbarrel Rd.I live in the southeast part of Chattanooga almost in Rossville, Ga.I go to Chatsworth and Chicamauga a lot.


----------



## knittingmeme

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> knittingmeme
> Let us know when the new shop opens. I would love to drive up and help them get re-established. We rode by on 75 about a week ago. WOW the the damage to just the trees along the expressway was awful. We did not have time to stop and see the town but hope to before the summer is over. Hope you and yours were spared.
> Exiled Yankee
> LOVE that shop. Feels like home and the people are so nice.


I will let everyone know when the shop in Ringgold reopens. Like I said, I never did get a chance to go in since I'm always so busy but I definitely will when it reopens. It sounds like you have been in the shop here in Ringgold before. When were you there? If you only rode by on I-75 a week ago and you think it looks awful now, you would have been totally overwhelmed after it first happened because a lot of cleanup has been done since then. Several places have reopened also. There's still a lot of rebuilding to be done but it looks better now than it did then (happened on April 27). We did not have any damage at all from the tornado (thankfully). Our daughter, her husband and our little grandson also live in Ringgold. They thankfully did not have any damage either but the tornado came very close to the entrance of their subdivision.


----------



## jday

ladybug59 said:


> I live in Chattanooga I get a lot of my yarn from the Walmart in Ft.Oglethorpe, Ga. I also go to Hobby lobby on Gunbarrel Rd by Hamilton Place Mall also Michael's and Joanne's on Gunbarrel Rd.I live in the southeast part of Chattanooga almost in Rossville, Ga.I go to Chatsworth and Chicamauga a lot.


Hi ladybug I also shop at Walmart in Fr. Oglethorpe for yarn. Where do you shop in Chicamauga. I like to browse in Fiddle De De's and a store across the street.


----------



## jday

knittingmeme said:


> I live in Ringgold, Georgia. In addition to JoAnn and Michael's around Hamilton Place Mall in Chattanooga, there is also Hobby Lobby. There is a store being rebuilt in Ringgold (after the tornado) that had quilting supplies but also was supposed to have yarn. I never went inside to check it but intended to ... and then the tornado happened. They are rebuilding it in a very nice building (much nicer than the one they had) so I intend to check it out for sure when they reopen.


I have driven by the quilt shop you are talking about but never stopped to go in. I noticed that it is being rebuilt and I plan to check it out. I go to Chattanooga around the mall every Thursday or Friday and do some shopping.


----------



## bkfauer

jday said:


> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.


Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there. 
Karen


----------



## martin keith

In Cohutta Georgia, right on the edge of the wilderness area.


----------



## jday

bkfauer said:


> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
Click to expand...

My favorite place is Jo Ann's at the mall. I also shop at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. Do you ever go to the mall area? All three of these stores are there.


----------



## pemil

bkfur - Do you shop at Creative Yarns? I'm from Marshallville - east of Perry.


----------



## georgethefifth

bkfauer said:


> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
Click to expand...

Hello there, we spent a lot of time in the Macon area while down south for the winter. We loved it. Especially the people. Blessings, Dorothy in Canada.


----------



## aliceones

I live in Jasper and sometmes go north to Ellijay an usually go south to Canton, to drs,michaels, Publix, and Red Lobster.


----------



## victoria thorn

theirs a nice one in dalton ga im from dalton ga but im a truck driver


----------



## victoria thorn

they have a little house and u can work on your project or just sit and talk they always have a sale im in laredo tx rite now


----------



## martin keith

victoria thorn said:


> theirs a nice one in dalton ga im from dalton ga but im a truck driver


Hello Dalton, my hometown. My brother and sister and all there children still live there.
you are the first person I have seen on here from Dalton. Do you haul the carpet from there?


----------



## victoria thorn

no we haul a lot of fed ex freight ive lived in dalton ga all my live my whole family is from here since 1893


----------



## martin keith

victoria thorn said:


> no we haul a lot of fed ex freight ive lived in dalton ga all my live my whole family is from here since 1893


Do you know of any Creswells, that is my sisters married name. I think my whole clan has been around there at least that long. All of my aunts, cousins, on both sides are all from there. I bet if we talked a while we would know some of the same folks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

If we don't know each other it sounds as if we should! Both LOVE Mainstreet Yarns! Send me a PM if you ever want to meet there and knit. It doesn't take much to get me to go out there. I'm a retired teacher.
Gwen



Exiled Yankee said:


> If you come from Mexico, you consider everyone in the U.S. a Yankee. If you are from South of the Mason-Dixon Line, you consider everyone from North of the Mason-Dixon Line a Yankee. If you are from East of the Great Wall of Vermont, only people from Vermont, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Maine, Massachusetts and North of Hartford, Connecticut a Yankee (South of Hartford is really one big bedroom community for New York City.
> 
> I love Main Street Yarns and Fibers. It is *the* place to sit, knit, talk (about knitting or crocheting, what else?) or just walk around and salivate!
> 
> Do we know each other?


----------



## victoria thorn

i was raised in mill creek do u know where tht is


----------



## knittingmeme

bkfauer said:


> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
Click to expand...

In Chattanooga I get most of my yarn at JoAnn, Hobby Lobby and Michael's. They are all in the Hamilton Place Mall area (Gunbarrel Road). When the yarn/quilting shop in Ringgold reopens I will let everyone know and you might want to stop by Ringgold and check it out also. (I had intended to do so but never got a chance before the tornado came.)


----------



## mooma

I'm in Warner Robins GA, so I'm quite a way from you.


----------



## Nanswa

My daughter and her family live in LaFayette. She's not into knitting or crafts of any sort but she's a cracker jack hair cutter. She works in a small shop in LaFayette.


----------



## jday

Nanswa said:


> My daughter and her family live in LaFayette. She's not into knitting or crafts of any sort but she's a cracker jack hair cutter. She works in a small shop in LaFayette.


Well Nanswa where do you live? Do you get to Lafayette very often?


----------



## jday

knittingmeme said:


> bkfauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Chattanooga I get most of my yarn at JoAnn, Hobby Lobby and Michael's. They are all in the Hamilton Place Mall area (Gunbarrel Road). When the yarn/quilting shop in Ringgold reopens I will let everyone know and you might want to stop by Ringgold and check it out also. (I had intended to do so but never got a chance before the tornado came.)
Click to expand...

Yes please let us know when it opens. I at one time thought about quilting but at that time I didn't have the room. Our house is a work in progress. Glad knitting only takes enough room for a chair. LOL


----------



## mzmom1

bkfauer said:


> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
Click to expand...

There's a shop just across the river on Market called Genuine Purl. It's just across the parking lot from the Post Office. Nice lady runs it.


----------



## jday

mzmom1 said:


> bkfauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a shop just across the river on Market called Genuine Purl. It's just across the parking lot from the Post Office. Nice lady runs it.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I will be sure and check it out. Let me know the next time you are coming to Chatt and we can yarn shop.


----------



## jday

mzmom1 said:


> bkfauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette, GA is 193 miles from Crawfordville. If you ever come this way be sure and let me know and I will show you the knitting sites in Chattanooga, TN. There isn't any place in LaFayette but Walmart so I do my shopping in Chatt., TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you shop in Chattanooga? I am from Macon, GA but have kids in Chattanooga and go there often. Would like to find a yarn shop there.
> Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a shop just across the river on Market called Genuine Purl. It's just across the parking lot from the Post Office. Nice lady runs it.
Click to expand...

mizmom do you live in Chattanooga?


----------



## Nanswa

I live in central IL, near Springfield. We were usually in LaFayette at least once a year but my husband is ill now and can't travel so I don't know when I'll make it back down there. Our daughter loves it there. It's a nice quiet little southern town.

jday your dog looks just like our Sophie. She's 9 1/2 and a great joy to us. Is yours male or female? Looks like she/he's a chow hound like Sophie as well.


----------



## ccrafton

We meet every other Saturday at Fellowship Bible Church in a large room with some cushy sofas where we can relax and knit or crochet, chat and help each other on problems or whatever. I can PM you directions or a map if you would like to come. We have a great time!

There is a wonderful little yarn shop in Dalton next door to the GreenSpot at 311 W. Emery St. They have a great selection of yarn not available at many chain stores.


----------



## knittingmeme

To everyone interested in the quilting shop/yarn shop in Ringgold that was being rebuilt after the tornado: I drove by there a few minutes ago and the sign says "REOPENING AUGUST 1st" (Monday). There were quite a few cars there so I'm sure they are putting things out and getting ready to open. I will check it out as soon as I can and hope everyone else will also (those who are close enough to do so).



Sutallee Stitcher said:


> knittingmeme
> Let us know when the new shop opens. I would love to drive up and help them get re-established. We rode by on 75 about a week ago. WOW the the damage to just the trees along the expressway was awful. We did not have time to stop and see the town but hope to before the summer is over. Hope you and yours were spared.
> Exiled Yankee
> LOVE that shop. Feels like home and the people are so nice.


----------



## BettyAnn

I'm in Gainesville, GA, but open to a road trip.


----------



## STITCH124

Hi - I'm in Covington, GA. I have two sisters who live in Chattanooga. I visit them as often as possible. Saw your other post about Sew-Be-It shop reopening after the tornado. What a devastating event but they have come out of it beautifully. I love going there...they have beautiful yarn...


----------



## STITCH124

I've also been to the Genuine Purl in Chattanooga. They have a nice little store. I love the room with the baby playpens full of discounted yarn. Found some GORGEOUS light pink yarn and made my favorite cowl from it using the feather and fan pattern.


----------



## ChloeW07

[No message]


----------

